# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  حــل مشكلة في المسنجر رقم 80072efd

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ...

80072efd

اتفضلوا الحلول :

(1) اول شي راجع NET service status وشوف حالته .. يمكن يكون الخلل من عندهم .

(2) راجع الـ proxy settings اعدادات البروكسي عن طريق :
- من المسنجر اضغط Tools
- بعدين options
- اضغط على Connection الي على اليسار 
- بعدين اختار "Advanced Settings..."
- شيل الصح من كل المربعات الا وحدة خليها الي هي labeled TCP 
- يفضل انك بس تخلص الخطوات تعيد تشغيل المسنجر -

(3) من اي صفحة انترنت اختار Tools
- بعدين Internet Options
- اختار connections
- شيل الصح الي جنب "Use a proxy server for LAN"

- وحط صح على "Automatically detect settings."

منقول*

----------


## سمراء

يسلموو خيو ع الموضوع الحلوو
لا عدمنا من جديدك المتألق
دمت بـــــــــــــ :amuse: ــــود
تحياتي ... سمراء

----------


## اسم العضو

ءةشجبهتقاحع

----------

